# Borders ---> Kobo | How to Save Your Precious E-books



## B. Justin Shier (Apr 1, 2011)

Borders is sinking. Here is how to get your precious Borders e-books to the nearest lifeboat:

1) Click here to open a Kobo account
2) Click here to migrate your account from Borders to Kobo
3) Think twice before buying DRM'ed e-books ever again

Relevant portions of the Kobo Press Release:



> Kobo does not rely on Borders for content. Kobo owns the publishing agreements and has direct relationships with all major publishers, including Random House, Simon & Schuster, HarperCollins, St. Martin's Press and many more. Kobo is solely responsible for payment to publishers for eBooks sold through the Kobo platform and publishers will continue to be paid on time as usual.
> 
> For some time, Kobo and Borders have been in the process of transitioning Borders' customers' eBook accounts to Kobo, in order to provide such customers direct access to the most up-to-date eReading functionality, apps and devices. All Borders customers that have transitioned to Kobo shall enjoy uninterrupted access to their e-Reading accounts. Kobo shall continue to work with Borders to transition customer accounts to Kobo.
> 
> For those Borders customers who haven't transferred their eBook libraries to Kobo, the process is quick and easy. Borders customers can visit kobo.to/bmigrate to transfer their Borders eBook library to Kobo. No additional steps are required to continue reading on your Kobo eReader. For those Borders customers that are using Borders apps to access their eBook libraries, visit kobo.com to download a free Kobo eReading app for your computer, smartphone or tablet.


----------



## AG Claymore (Sep 19, 2011)

My wife and I have Kobo Touches. They work on the Indigo site so they're not just refugee camps for Borders books...
Plus I just like the touch based navigation. 
Didn't know the borders books would work on Kobo.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

agclaymore said:


> My wife and I have Kobo Touches. They work on the Indigo site so they're not just refugee camps for Borders books...
> Plus I just like the touch based navigation.
> Didn't know the borders books would work on Kobo.
> Thanks for the info!


Sony books will also work on the Kobo. So will Books A Million books (does anyone actually buy ebooks from Books A Million though??). Most any ePubs will work except those from Barnes & Noble or iBooks.


----------

